# Jenter systems



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are similar, but not interchangeable. I have only used the Jenter, but I think they all work fine. The parts on the Jenter may be more reusable.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, Michael.
That's kinda what I thought.
Anyone else?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i purchased the betterbee "nicot" system because even with shipping it was least expensive. i buy replacement pieces localy from mann lake.


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

I love my NICOT system! Cheap, and really works!
Just remember to put it in 24 hours early and let the bees clean it and get used to it first.
I will not say fool proof, but it does work well with THIS fool...

RBar


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Beeworks out of Canada who sells the nicot system also sells very good video’s on queen rearing using three methods including the use of the Nicot system. www.beeworks.com


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought the system from BetterBee and although it was cheaper than most of the other systems out there, the instructions were in French. Betterbee enclosed a cut & pasted English translation but it was a copy of the hundredth copy & was illegible in places.

Not what I expected from BetterBee.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I like the Nicot system*

And I found David Eyre's video at beeworks.com easy to undersatand. -Danno


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Brent Bean said:


> Beeworks out of Canada who sells the nicot system also sells very good video’s on queen rearing using three methods including the use of the Nicot system. www.beeworks.com


I would second that, now I just have to use the darned thing . . . .

Keith


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Laurence Hope said:


> I know this has been discussed in the past, but I'd like some opinions, please. There is a Jenter queen rearing system in Brushy Mountain's catalog and a Jenter "style" system in Betterbee's catalog. They look the same to me, but there is a considerable difference in price. Does anyone have preference to one or the other. I want to try my hand at queen raising this year. Thanks,
> Laurence


Be sure to buy a system that has a video. All of those parts can get confusing.


----------

